# ys 624 review from pei



## baxter (Mar 28, 2015)

i have used about 10 times ..likeing more everytime...
pros'
great traction
just walks through the EOD snow...never rides up
love the tracks for going up the stairs to the deck
very quiet
cons
horrible place to check the oil or add oil..take the whole side cover off ,much easier
coud use more power in the heavy snow...but that could change as the engine breaks in


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*624*



baxter said:


> i have used about 10 times ..likeing more everytime...
> pros'
> great traction
> just walks through the EOD snow...never rides up
> ...


It will be better when it breaks in a bit more, i only got mine yesterday from Moncton, had approx 10 or more hours on it all ready, lots of snow in C.B Nl, plus I do 5 driveways in my area, I find it easy to use, light and throw snow just as far or futher then my 2 year old 928 hss honda I just sold


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Chaulky -

You sold your RED.
I thought the blue was to supplement the red


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*hss*



mobiledynamics said:


> Chaulky -
> 
> You sold your RED.
> I thought the blue was to supplement the red


lol, yes got offered a lot of money for it, sold it, bought brand new yamaha still had money left over,lol


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

They didn't have the 1070 in stock ;-)


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*1070*



mobiledynamics said:


> They didn't have the 1070 in stock ;-)


1070 what??


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

whoopsie daisy. YS1070....turns out not available in CA


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*lol*



mobiledynamics said:


> whoopsie daisy. YS1070....turns out not available in CA


ok, yeah didnt know they made them that big


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's named a 1070 in Europe it's the 1028 here. It should be called the 1070 since we're a metric country but for some reason they send us the english system ones. 70mm = 28"

Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YS1028J

A 624 here is a 660 over there 
and a 1232 is a 1280


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> It's named a 1070 in Europe it's the 1028 here. It should be called the 1070 since we're a metric country but for some reason they send us the english system ones. 70mm = 28"
> 
> Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YS1028J
> 
> ...


ok yes ,different numbers for hondas also over on that side


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

the Yamaha YS1028J thoughts on this snowblower please


----------

